# No food for a diet.



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

The new M&F has spawned a new thread.

While dieting, what foods had you eaten before wising up, that you don't eat anymore?

I'll start -- cold cereals and turkey burgers.

Not only have I not had either in a long time, but now that I'm really, seriously trying to clean up my diet for my health and my physique, I realize that they are not choice foods.



Next.......


----------



## Adidas (Nov 15, 2002)

Mashed potatoes/french fries, double cheesburgers, bacon, MOUNTAIN DEW.

I used to drink 6 cans of Mountain Dew a day...I have only had 1 in the last 12 months.  That was a moment of absolute need for a jolt of sugar/caffeine


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

That was while dieting???


----------



## Adidas (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> That was while dieting???




That was prior to watching my diet


----------



## shooter (Nov 15, 2002)

Breads and Pasta's.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> The new M&F has spawned a new thread.
> 
> While dieting, what foods had you eaten before wising up, that you don't eat anymore?
> ...



What's with the turkey burgers? Unless it's the prepackaged ones with lots of fat. But if you use the lean ground turkey what's bad about them?


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

So what is wrong with cold cereals?
Or are you talking of the HIGHLY sugar coated ones?
I know about them guys...They are very ...


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> So what is wrong with cold cereals?
> Or are you talking of the HIGHLY sugar coated ones?
> I know about them guys...They are very ...


ya fruit loop.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> The new M&F has spawned a new thread.
> 
> While dieting, what foods had you eaten before wising up, that you don't eat anymore?
> ...


what brand of turkey burgers are you eating?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'll start -- cold cereals and turkey burgers.



Cereal is a freaking weight gainer for sure, ask me how I know


----------



## twarrior (Nov 16, 2002)

Before I started watching what I eat I ate a lot of ice cream and/or cheesecake/pies (especially before bedtime).   I still eat occasionally eat a lunchmeat sandwiche(sub/hero) but no more pie, mac&cheese, pizza, except once in a while.  I also don't eat any carbs after 6:00p.m. except when I use milk in my protein shake before bedtime.


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: No food for a diet.*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Cereal is a freaking weight gainer for sure, ask me how I know


OK...How do you know???


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: No food for a diet.*



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> OK...How do you know???


----------



## kanun (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Cereal is a freaking weight gainer for sure, ask me how I know



Yeah - used to think I was being being ultra healthy by eating Kellogg's Fruit & Fibre, until I began wathcing my sugar intake and realised that it's 21% sugar. D'oh.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 16, 2002)

I use to love unsweetened milk, cottage cheese, fruits, sushi, thai food
ohh!! also splet flour muffins (from health store),  since I am on the high protein/low carb/mod fat diet...haven't any of this stuff and wouldn't..especially dairy...miss it though...


----------



## Freeman (Nov 17, 2002)

Pasta...I ate lots and lots of pasta...usually with creamy type sauces rather than tomatoe sauces...Olive Garden was my favorite place to go back in the day....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

BAGELS!!!   
I had them every morning...now Its a once a wk thing!
Also: Baked lays, & SLIM Fast! ~~ NOT Together..yuck!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 20, 2002)

OH yeah, and I used to have this problem of going out to places like Friday's or Chili's etc..with my friends in the late evening (10 or 11-is) and just getting desert...like the chocolate chip paradise pie from chili's or the "brownie obession" from Fridays'...Don't do that NEARLY as much now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2002)

Another thing that I used to have is Baked Lays too Princess.   I used to love those.......still do really.    But I know it is a major no no.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2002)

I used to do the high carb low fat thing. I was eatting bagels w/ FF cream cheese, Special K, grapes, pasta, and "fat free" candy and sugar laden protein bars. back then I didnt even care abotu protein I was so stupid LOL

As for baked Lays, you HAVE to try the new BAKED DORRITOS! While I was on my "binge" I still tried to cut corners They truly taste like the real thing. I actually think they are lying on the bag


----------



## cornfed (Nov 20, 2002)

Complex carb intake and proper use of simple sugars.

B4 "wising up", I didn't realize there was an upward limit to protein absorbtion/utilization     ...fuqqin' 130-150g in 1 sitting


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

Ohh I still buy baked lays! Not all the time though..they are my "treat" ~ YUM W/ SALSA!!

LES! ~ Are they really good?? I have seen them out! COOL! THEY BETTER NOT BE LYING ON THE BAG! GRRRRRR


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

I think some of you are missing the point.  I said "while" dieting what had you eaten that you don't eat anymore.

I said turkey burgers because I used to think that while I'm out running errands during the day, I'd stop for lunch and have a turkey burger, thinking I was doing good.   That wasn't good...LOL

I also said cold cereals because I used to have something like Special K or Special K with Berrys or something like Grape Nuts or Cherios...thinking that was good too because it was a "diet" or "healthy" cereal...but that was wrong too.   They are empty calories and really did nothing for me in attaining my goal.   Now if I want a cereal of some sort, I'll generally settle for oatmeal or something like that.  Maybe I'll add some raisins or a dash or brown sugar or something.   

I think I've gotten a little wiser about what foods I really can and can not have.   I also think that my cholesterol levels play a big factor in what foods I can and can not have.

Let me educate you here for one second.  Did you know???  
Did you know that the difference between a person with healthy cholesterol levels and a person with UN healthy cholesterol levels is a receptor made by your liver that pulls out and discards LDL into the bowel?  Well, while I was visiting with my Endocronologist, he explained this to me and said he would know more when all of my lab work came back, but he thought this was the problem with my cholesterol levels being "stuck" (for lack of a better word) where they are.  I'm taking my meds and eating right and exercising, but to no avail.  My total cholesterol numbers don't come down.  Well, that's why he changed my meds and put me on a medication that acts like those receptors and pulls the LDL's into the bowels to discharge them.   I know that's probably TMI....but that's how it works.   He explained to me that that's the reason you see someone like me who is 4'10 and all of 112 lbs with astronomical numbers like mine and then see someone who is 5'5"  and weighs 400 lbs with numbers so low it seems he's a specimen of health!!

Not fair to someone like me at all!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll definitely let you know tidal.   I actually have my follow up appt. with my endocronologist on the 13th.  do you know what meds your friend is taking?  I'm on Lipitor.  Ask your friend for me, will ya?
Thanks bud


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2002)

I know it's hereditary for me too.  My mom has it, her brothers and sisters have it......it pretty much goes the same way for me.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 9, 2002)

*pepsi*

from 3rd grade til6th grade, befoer i ever started playing football(7th grade) i used to drink like 4 of pepsi into my little elementary school body a day. i learned real fast when i almost puke during the first "light" practice of the season because my endurance was so shot. since then i barely drink pop but it's a big killer for a lot of people.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 9, 2002)

hahaha, he calls is "pop" ...that's so funny!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hahaha, he calls is "pop" ...that's so funny!



LMAO! I grew up in NW Indiana and called it "pop" until I moved to Vegas 2.5 years ago and it suddenly became "soda" one day! I wonder what I'll say in a year from now living back there! "Pop" just sounds so funny to me!

For me..I used to eat alot of the Quaker Instant Oatmeal....you know the sugar loaded kind! I never knew any better....thought I was being healthy. The oatmeal part did help lower my cholesterol but I can only imagine what the sugar did to my body!


----------



## Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

Same here, I used to love to eat the instant oatmeal...mmmmm, it is yummy, but not the best thing in the world for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep, definitely too much sugar.   I used to eat it too until I tried regular oats, ya know, like Quaker Rolled oats, one day and I really love it.   

Another thing I used to do wrong was even with my reg. oats, I use to put a teaspoon of honey and a a dash of cinnamon in it.   Until one day when I thought it might taste better with _more_ honey and started eating it with like 2 or 3 tsp of honey.  I had to quit that really quick......hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

I use to eat carrots EVERY day, (high in GI--- I Know now)!
I also would have hawiann Punch, thought I was doing better drinking that instead of Soda! Yeah right!

I also thought.. that anything fatfree was good for me.. NOW I know that all that crap is pure sugar! 

I would eat the Lean hotpockets toooo~yum~ now only my hubby noes!
I would eat regular penut butter (like Jiffy) for fat, but now I know to ONLY buy the natural kind! 
I KNOW my list goes on and on.. 

I have learned a lot this year!!! (mainly from this site, and my M&F for her magazine!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh man Stacey! I LOVE Lean Pockets! That's totally another of my "thought was okay for a diet" foods! I still get them now and then for cheats


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

I once spent a summer eating essentially nothing but pasta and butter.  I only ate a pound a day.  Lost a lot of weight, and gained muscle.

Course that was when I was young and FAT (and stupid) and losing and gaining were thus relatively eating.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Let me educate you here for one second.  Did you know???
> Did you know that the difference between a person with healthy cholesterol levels and a person with UN healthy cholesterol levels is a receptor made by your liver that pulls out and discards LDL into the bowel?  Well, while I was visiting with my Endocronologist, he explained this to me and said he would know more when all of my lab work came back, but he thought this was the problem with my cholesterol levels being "stuck" (for lack of a better word) where they are.  I'm taking my meds and eating right and exercising, but to no avail.  My total cholesterol numbers don't come down.  Well, that's why he changed my meds and put me on a medication that acts like those receptors and pulls the LDL's into the bowels to discharge them.   I know that's probably TMI....but that's how it works.   He explained to me that that's the reason you see someone like me who is 4'10 and all of 112 lbs with astronomical numbers like mine and then see someone who is 5'5"  and weighs 400 lbs with numbers so low it seems he's a specimen of health!!
> 
> Not fair to someone like me at all!!



Hey Fitgirl,

have you ever looked in guggelsterone?  I've read a few studies where it has been shown to be as potent at promoting a more favorable level/ratio of cholesterol.  It works through the Farnesoid X receptor (FXR) (which is the receptor i think you are speaking of).

Just some abstracts, i could search out some more, but i have to hit the sack.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Farnesoid X-receptor is an essential regulator of cholesterol homeostasis.

Lambert G, Amar MJ, Guo G, Brewer HB Jr, Gonzalez FJ, Sinal CJ.

Pharmacology, Dalhousie University, Halifax, Nova Scotia B3H 4H7.

To address the importance of the farnesoid X-receptor (FXR; NR1H4) for normal cholesterol homeostasis, we evaluated the major pathways of cholesterol metabolism in the FXR deficient (-/-) mouse model. Compared with wild-type, FXR(-/-) mice have increased plasma high density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol and a markedly reduced rate of plasma HDL cholesterol ester clearance. Concomitantly, FXR(-/-) mice exhibit reduced expression of hepatic genes involved in reverse cholesterol transport, most notably, that for scavenger receptor BI. FXR(-/-) mice also have increased: (i) plasma non-HDL cholesterol and triglyceride levels, (ii) apolipoprotein B-containing lipoprotein synthesis, and (iii) intestinal cholesterol absorption. Surprisingly, biliary cholesterol elimination was increased in FXR(-/-) mice, despite decreased expression of hepatic genes thought to be involved in this process. These data demonstrate that FXR is a critical regulator of normal cholesterol metabolism and that genetic changes affecting FXR function have the potential to be pro-atherogenic.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A natural product that lowers cholesterol as an antagonist ligand for FXR.

Urizar NL, Liverman AB, Dodds DT, Silva FV, Ordentlich P, Yan Y, Gonzalez FJ, Heyman RA, Mangelsdorf DJ, Moore DD.

Department of Molecular and Cellular Biology, Baylor College of Medicine, 1 Baylor Plaza, Houston, TX 77030, USA.

Extracts of the resin of the guggul tree (Commiphora mukul) lower LDL (low-density lipoprotein) cholesterol levels in humans. The plant sterol guggulsterone [4,17(20)-pregnadiene-3,16-dione] is the active agent in this extract. We show that guggulsterone is a highly efficacious antagonist of the farnesoid X receptor (FXR), a nuclear hormone receptor that is activated by bile acids. Guggulsterone treatment decreases hepatic cholesterol in wild-type mice fed a high-cholesterol diet but is not effective in FXR-null mice. Thus, we propose that inhibition of FXR activation is the basis for the cholesterol-lowering activity of guggulsterone. Other natural products with specific biologic effects may modulate the activity of FXR or other relatively promiscuous nuclear hormone receptors.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I also said cold cereals because I used to have something like Special K or Special K with Berrys or something like Grape Nuts or Cherios...thinking that was good too because it was a "diet" or "healthy" cereal...but that was wrong too.



The good ole days, I remember them well.  Seems so long ago doesn't it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2002)

For example, Pre-TP:



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 03/25/02
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

dang tp.. you found that..please don't go searching in mine!! 

LoL! I did that too..special K cereal w/ berries..yum!

HAMMERLYNN~ I know They are great huh! I buy the Pepporoni lean pockets for my hubby now, sooo wish I could have one! Thats a good idea..having one a cheat day! Hmmm?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 12, 2002)

Yep..people see me cringe when I reach for the real dressing! They've also commented that I eat all day long but ditto tidal...I'm the one who's dropped almost 100lbs since I started there 2.5 years ago


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> People at work gave me sh*t about having a big salad with chunks of turkey and lots of real blue cheese dressing after my workout and before work but I was the one who still losing wt.  They made me feel so quilty! all that fat



Not a bad meal, as one might think.  But after a workout?  You are sacraficing gains my friend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Not enough carbs, especially simple ones.  Also not enough readily digestible protein.  During and after workouts you are in a catabolic state -- i.e. losing muscle.  You want to (1) stay out of catabolism or (2) get out as quickly as possible.  You need simple carbs (dextrose) and easily digestible protein (whey) in you as FAST as possible (or sipped throughout the workout, or better yet both!).

Your meal is slow to digest (due to the chicken and the fat) and will not replensh glycogen stores.  

Have a simple whey/dextrose shake immediately after.  An hour or two later you can have your salad.


----------

